# black pc .30-06



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been playing around with my powder coater. I've made up several flat black .30-06 shells. They already have tubes soldered in. Just seeing if anyone would would be interested.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds interesting, Lift.. Curious as to how you solder in the tubes...


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Sounds interesting, Lift.. Curious as to how you solder in the tubes...


I use a 7mm drill to drill the hole so I get a good fit. I use the long 7mm brass tubes and a piece of quarter inch shrink wrap. I picked up a small butane torch from HF. Once I flush up the tube in the neck of the shell I hit the primer end with the torch and the solder sucks right on in. Then I just cut the tube and hit it with an end mill to flush it up. The only thing is there is no room for expansion on the primer so I just ream the tube with a quarter inch bit. Just a little since once you get past the primer butt there is room for expansion. Hope this makes sense..........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep...sounds good.. Thanks.. Was curious about solder getting INSIDE the tube when you put the heat to it...but the 'reaming' with quarter inch drill answers that...


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Yep...sounds good.. Thanks.. Was curious about solder getting INSIDE the tube when you put the heat to it...but the 'reaming' with quarter inch drill answers that...


Jim, solder doesn't get inside the tube since the tubr extends past the butt of the cartridge. I only ream with the quarter inch drill since there is no expansion room for the transmission. Quarter inch reaming gives it just just enough.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, you ought to post a pic of your powder coated shells, they look fantastic.

Folks, I've seen one these pens and they are really nice.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't want to hijack the thread but I have a question about powdercoating. A friend of mine had his guns submerged during Ike and they got pitted. He's been thinking about bringing them to my shop and beadblasting them but not sure what to finish with. Will powdercoating fill small voids like pitting or the rough surface from beadblasting?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't think it will. I would be worried about what the heat would do to the metal.

Powder coating is taking plastic powder and melting it to the metal. That is the simple answer from a simple mind LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff,
I got the tubed casings in yesterday and let me tell you they look top shelf!! I like that you soldered the tubes in, lets me know they will last a lifetime. Sending a package your way today Mate!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Jeff, you ought to post a pic of your powder coated shells, they look fantastic.
> 
> Folks, I've seen one these pens and they are really nice.


Thanks for the compliments Richard. I need to work on my photography...LoL.

```

```


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Jeff,
> I got the tubed casings in yesterday and let me tell you they look top shelf!! I like that you soldered the tubes in, lets me know they will last a lifetime. Sending a package your way today Mate!


 Robert glad you liked them. Hope they work out for you. I started soldering in my tubes a while back. It was a pain at first but, I think I've got a good system going. Thanks to HF and a 6 dollar butane torch.
Thanks Robert!! Kinda like Christmas LoL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert I got your package the other day.. Sorry took so long to reply, been crazy at work with pygas.. Man thats a beautiful call.. i'm gonna have to try to get a few lessons from you. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What do you use to ream out the tubes with? I used a 1/4 drill bit yesterday and it made the tube too big. The tranny just slipped right in with no pressure needed. I tried to glue them then and wrong thing to do. Trannys are locked up now and glued to the tubes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...you might try these bits I got from Rockler.. I use them on ALL pens after I finish 'squaring' the ends...to be sure the tubes are still rounded and clean up the ends a little.. Throw away the handle that comes with them and just snap one in your power hand drill.. Works for me. If you got CA or sumthin down in the tube..the squaring bit usually will scoop that out while squaring.. Not too sure if it would cut solder or not

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1146&filter=bits


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

For the 30-06 with bullet nib the tranny goes in about 2/3 of it's length. I mocked one up and put tape on the bit to mark depth to reem out a little less than the length that I want the tranny to go in. Has worked for me so far.


----------

